# öffentlicher Hotspot



## Kobadelacasa (12. März 2010)

*öffentlicher Hotspot*

Hallo,

Wie erreicht man die öffentlichen bzw. kostenlosen Hotspots?
Bis wie viel Meter Reichweite muss man entfernt sein, damit man den nächsten Hotspot empfängt über WLAN ?
In meinem Fall wäre das über ein Handy.

MfG


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (12. März 2010)

*AW: öffentlicher Hotspot*

Du solltest nicht weiter als 30m weg sein. 10m sind aber besser. Oft ist die Reichweite nämlich nicht so gut. Hotspots sind oft in geschlossenen Gebäuden.


----------



## Kobadelacasa (12. März 2010)

*AW: öffentlicher Hotspot*

Sowenig?
Schade, weil der nächste Hotspot von meiner Schule wäre 800 Meter entfernt^^
Bei einem T-Com shop^^


----------



## Herbboy (12. März 2010)

*AW: öffentlicher Hotspot*

800m? ^^ Wenn ein WLAN-router so ne riesen Reichweite hätte, müßte ich ca. 3000 WLAN-Netzwerke "in meiner Umgebung" finden mit meinem Notebook...   Wenn Du von Deiner Wohnung ans WLAN einr Wohnung auf der anderen Straßenseite rankommst, wäre das schon recht gut 

Man könnte natürlich mit besonders starken "Routern" die Reichweite stark erhöhen, aber das würde sich nur lohnen, wenn man eine kostenpflichtige Konkurrenz zum Internet per Mobilfunkvertrag erschaffen wollte oder wenn man - was zB bei manchen Dörfern ohne geeignete Telefonkabel im Dorf gemacht wird - DSL per WLAN-Brücken von einer anderen Ortschaft bis zum Dorf durchleitet.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (12. März 2010)

*AW: öffentlicher Hotspot*

Um WLAN über weite Strecken zu verteilen, nimmt man aber eher Richtfunkantennen.


----------



## Herbboy (12. März 2010)

*AW: öffentlicher Hotspot*

Das meinte ich ja mit "Routern" - is ja für den User egal, wie genau das dann technisch abläuft.


----------



## Superwip (12. März 2010)

*AW: öffentlicher Hotspot*

Hm... mit einem dicken Hochleistungsrouter, am besten n-Draft, mit mehreren Richtantennen, der an einer geeigneten Stelle angebracht wird sollten 800m klappen, wenn nicht allzuviele Gebäude dazwischen stehen

Btw habt ihr in eurer Schule kein LAN?

Ich bin seinerzeit ja neben einer Dose gesessen... ^^


----------



## pixelflair (12. März 2010)

*AW: öffentlicher Hotspot*

Selbst 10m is nach draußen schon gut gemeint ;D

ich habs mal bei Mc Doof getestet da waren es keine 3m aus der Tür raus


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (12. März 2010)

*AW: öffentlicher Hotspot*

Mit Parabolantennen kann man auch weit mehr als 800m schaffen. Aber kein öffentlicher Hotspot wird Parabolantennen nehmen.
Wenn man die Strahlen-Grenzwerte missachtet, ist richtig viel drin, aber das sollte man besser nicht tun.


----------



## Superwip (12. März 2010)

*AW: öffentlicher Hotspot*



> Mit Parabolantennen kann man auch weit mehr als 800m schaffen. Aber kein öffentlicher Hotspot wird Parabolantennen nehmen.



Wie soll denn der Hotspot erkennen, mit was für einer Antenne du funkst? ^^



> Wenn man die Strahlen-Grenzwerte missachtet, ist richtig viel drin, aber das sollte man besser nicht tun.



Auch innerhalb der Grenzwerte ist einiges möglich, durchschnitts W-LAN Router lasten sie bei weitem nicht aus...

Wie gesagt: man sollte einfach versuchen alle Möglichkeiten zur Erhöhung der Rechweite zu kombinieren: möglichst guter Standort, N-Draft mit mehreren Richtantennen und Sendeleistung an der Grenze des erlaubten Höchstwerts


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (12. März 2010)

*AW: öffentlicher Hotspot*



Superwip schrieb:


> Wie soll denn der Hotspot erkennen, mit was für einer Antenne du funkst? ^^


Bei WLAN-Reichweiten-Rekorden verwenden beide Seiten Parabolantennen.


----------



## Superwip (12. März 2010)

*AW: öffentlicher Hotspot*



Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Bei WLAN-Reichweiten-Rekorden verwenden beide Seiten Parabolantennen.



Irgendwie klar...

Aber 800m sollten auch so noch halbwegs klappen, abhängig von der Stärke des Hotsopts...

Gebäude auf dem Weg wären aber natürlich ein enormes Hinderniss...


Ich würde versuchen einfach irgendwie in der Schule an ein LAN Kabel heranzukommen... wenn ihr in der Klasse keines habt kannst du ja versuchen eines zu verlegen... oder an einer unauffälligen Stelle einen kleinen W-LAN Router montieren, ist hald riskant, dass er gestohlen wird...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (13. März 2010)

*AW: öffentlicher Hotspot*

Im Schul-LAN besteht das Risiko, dass es keinen direkten Internetzugriff gibt, sondern nur über einen speziellen Proxy und so.


----------



## Iceananas (13. März 2010)

*AW: öffentlicher Hotspot*



sky2k4 schrieb:


> Selbst 10m is nach draußen schon gut gemeint ;D
> 
> ich habs mal bei Mc Doof getestet da waren es keine 3m aus der Tür raus



das kommt drauf an, hab auch schon mal ein McD-Hotspot gesehen den ich 80m weiter noch bekommen hab. 80M bei sichtkontakt versteht sich.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (13. März 2010)

*AW: öffentlicher Hotspot*

Wenn der WLAN-Access-Point hinten im McD steht, keine Chance. Wenn er direkt am Eingang steht, kann das mit den 80m klappen.


----------



## Iceananas (13. März 2010)

*AW: öffentlicher Hotspot*



Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Wenn der WLAN-Access-Point hinten im McD steht, keine Chance. Wenn er direkt am Eingang steht, kann das mit den 80m klappen.



Ich weiß nicht, wo der Access Point gestanden hat, aber das war ein McDonalds auf dem Land ohne jegliche andere Funknetze, die stören, und wie gesagt mit freier Sicht.


----------



## Aaron_by_Paul_K (16. März 2011)

*AW: öffentlicher Hotspot*

Hi miteinander, leider ist dieser Thread ja schon über 1 Jahr alt, aber "aktuell" habe ich auch das selbe Problem! Ich wohne in der Fussgängerzone einer 180.000 Einwohner fassenden Stadt, direkt neben meinem Haus ist eine Mc Donalds Filiale, wie hier ja schon geschrieben wurde, die Reichweite ist auch bei mir so gering, dass es selbst bei einer Aussenbestuhlung im Sommer eng wird diesen vernünftig zu empfangen! Auf meinem Balkon bekam ich den früher mal ganz schwach rein, aber was hätte ich da im Winter gemacht , ist aber mittlerweile wohl auch Geschichte, also funzen tut der schon noch, aber wohl so "schwach" wie nur möglich?

Das gleiche gilt übrigens auch für BurgerKing wie ich feststellen konnte, eine Filiale ist bei uns mitten im Bahnhof, ich muss euch nicht sagen, was da los wäre, zumal dieser frei ist und nicht wie bei McCafe auf 1 Stunde limitiert ist, doch ich schweife vom Thema ab, sagen wir es mal so, durch einige "unglückliche Umstände" war ich seit dem 1.Februar 11 ohne Provider, zuerst versuchte ich mein Glück mal mit so einem Surfstick und "FONIC", Katastrophe hoch 10, Geschwindigkeiten wie anno Tubak auf dem W@p Handy und nach weniger als 1 Std. waren 30€ (!!) weg, obwohl ich ne Bestättigung hatte, dass für mich ne Flat aufgebucht worden ist (Sache liegt bei einem befreundeten Nachbarn, welcher Anwalt ist, mal sehen), da ich dann eigentlich recht schnell die Schnauze voll hatte, stand ich ohne Provider da, da ich durch div. Umbaumassnahmen aktuell ausser Freunde von mir, die mir dabei helfen bestimmt kein T-Com Techniker reinlasse *schäm*

Eines Nachmittags bin ich eher zufällig an so einer Telefonsäule fast direkt neben meinem Haus vorbeigelaufen, ich meine wer achtet bitte im Zeitalter von Handy noch auf Telefonzellen? Doch halt, oh, untendrunter der Schriftzug "HotSpot", ich hab das dann zu Hause mit meinem Laptop gleich gecheckt, mittlerweile bin ich jetzt auch Kunde über den HotSpotPass für 30 Tage, mit 34,95€ alles andere als billig (bei gerademal etwas mehr als 2mbit laut dsl-speedtest.de), aber er tut zumindestens mal für ne Weile seinen Dienst und man ist ja auch nicht vertraglich gebunden!

Aber eben mehr schlecht als recht, von 5 Balken habe ich maximal 2 (Empfangsstatus "schwach" ist das höchste der Gefühle), ich hab mich abends mal direkt auf die Bank neben der Säule mit dem Laptop plaziert, da war der Empfang natürlich "hervorragend" *wen wundert s *, ich bin jetzt auch wie von Sinnen am Überlegen wie ich das Signal verstärken kann, speziell bei Streaming (Videos, Webradio etc.) oder Downloads ist das sehr nervig, teilweise brechen die auch durch die sehr schwache Verbindung ab oder starten erst gar nicht, ich wollte auch mal versuchen mit einem WLAN Stick und nem USB Verlängerungskabel das Signal zu verstärken, leider erkennt mein Schlepptop den Stick nicht, da ich wohl ne fehlerhafte Treibersoftware habe...

Das mit dem Router scheint dann wohl auch nicht so einfach zu sein wie ich hier gelesen habe? Was könntet Ihr mir denn für einen Tipp geben, wie ich irgendwie -wenn s geht möglichst *preiswert *, will das ja nur ne Weile und nicht als Dauerloesung nutzen!- das Signal verstärken kann?

Für Vorschläge jeglicher Art bin ich schon jetzt sehr dankbar ^^, ich habe im Übrigen gemerkt, dass der Empfang sogar in meiner kleinen Küche 2 Meter weiter rechts schon ein bisschen besser ist als am Küchentisch, wo ich normalerweise mit dem Läppi online bin, aber in der Ecke geht nix, da steht mein Kühlschrank, Herd, Heizung...und wie gesagt, da dies *kein *Dauerzustand sein sollte und ich auch nicht neben der Heizung sitzen mag, räum ich jetzt nicht auch noch um, nur damit ich das Signal etwas besser reinkriege


----------



## Superwip (16. März 2011)

*AW: öffentlicher Hotspot*

Eine billige und durchaus effektive Methode (eine Verdoppelung der Reichweite sollte drinnen sein) ist eine selbstgebastelte Richtantenne

WLAN-Richtfunk mit Hausmitteln | heise Netze

Wenn das nicht reicht helfen, wie schon angesprochen, eine proffessionelle Richtantenne+ W-LAN Signalverstärker, aber das wird relativ teuer (100€+)

Eine selbstgebastelte Richtantenne kann man mit Material wie etwa alten CDs, etwas Draht und/oder alten Dosen für unter 10€ realisieren


----------



## Aaron_by_Paul_K (16. März 2011)

*AW: öffentlicher Hotspot*

Hi Superwip, besten Dank für deine Tipps, ich bin ein absoluter Laie auf diesem Gebiet, da ich auch davon ausgegangen bin soetwas mal nie zu brauchen, eine Frage hätte ich da aber noch, also so eine selbstgebaute Dose z.b. verstärkt dann nur das Signal oder wie? Bin noch nicht ganz schlau daraus geworden , wie gesacht, da bin ich relativ "unbeholfen", um es mal so auszudrücken, aber wenn sich mein Laptop über die Netzwerkkarte an dem HotSpot einwählt, wird das Signal (womöglich!) verstärkt? Also besser geleitet? Richtig so? Sorry, bin da echt n Megalaie, nochmals danke an dich!

Edit Mal noch eine Frage, bei diesen Yagi Uda Antennen, sind das Stahlstifte? Und was ist da für das Leiten am besten? Alu? Kupfer?


----------

